# bear paper bag



## chiffonroll (Jun 27, 2020)

does anyone know what item shows up as the paper bag with a bear on it when you drop it?


----------



## Rosch (Jun 27, 2020)

Sadly, that doesn't exist on New Horizons.

EDIT: Apparently, the tambourine and ocarina turns into this bag when dropped or placed on a table.


----------



## chiffonroll (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Sadly, that doesn't exist on New Horizons.


but i saw it in someone's new horizons photo, maybe a hacked item then...?


----------



## Rosch (Jun 27, 2020)

chiffonroll said:


> but i saw it in someone's new horizons photo, maybe a hacked item then...?



Hmm. The bear paper bag is a lost item in New Leaf. But Lost Items in New Horizons are a book, a notebook, and a pouch. Could you maybe link to the photo in question?


----------



## niko2 (Jun 27, 2020)

A tambourine when dropped on the ground/table looks like that, probably other stuff like the ocarina is the same


----------



## Rosch (Jun 27, 2020)

niko2 said:


> A tambourine when dropped on the ground/table looks like that, probably other stuff like the ocarina is the same



Oh. Indeed it does. Tried both the ocarina and tambourine.
Thanks for the correction.


----------



## chiffonroll (Jun 27, 2020)

niko2 said:


> A tambourine when dropped on the ground/table looks like that, probably other stuff like the ocarina is the same


thank youu!!


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 27, 2020)

Party poppers I think


----------



## loveclove (Jun 27, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Party poppers I think


Yeah, that's what I saw


----------



## Fye (Jun 27, 2020)

So it sounds like hand-held items (but not tools) turn into the brown paper bag?


----------



## pup (Jun 27, 2020)

YES. i was worried we lost the most important item (truly lol)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 27, 2020)

omg period this is so helpful


----------

